# Manual pre infuse.



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Does anyone manually pre infuse?

I have been having real issues with getting even extraction with my cult of done coffee. I've been getting dead spots and pours from multiple points. I've really been working on my distribution, trying to make it as even as possible from the grinder, stirring, not stirring and lately nutation. I still haven't been able to get what I would call e good extraction. Then purely by accident I got a great shot when I started the pump, killed it pretty much instantly and then started after a few seconds. I've been doing this recently and finding that it consistently gives a more evenly distributed extraction.

I've had a quick google and seen people talk about opening the steam wand. This is not what I have been doing, my technique is the manual version of what the auber PID would do.

Do you do it? Would you advise I continue if it's working for me? Any suggested parameters?


----------



## zdgrunf (May 15, 2012)

Why not if it is good for you? I did it few times, but i wasn't satisfied.

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Isn't this what the Expo and most of the other E61 machines do as standard?

With my Expo I used to prolong the pre-infusion by only raising the switch half way before the pump kicked in and leave it like that for 5 seconds and then engage the pump. it gives time for the coffee to swell and gives an even pour.

If it's helping you to get great shots them carry on!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Interesting Dave. Was pre-infusing with some of the e61 machines at the forum meet and understand the principle.

I'm actually getting good extraction with the classic but may try out this method in addition.

Cheers


----------

